# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Légendes urbaines
Une fois n'est pas coutume qui fait force de loi, je me comprends, je vais vous narrer une histoire qui m'est arrivée tantôt et vous faire part de mes réflexions. Un de mes confrères me transfère un mail envoyé par un autre confrère qui relate l'histoire suivante:

"Un avocat de la ville de Charlotte (Caroline du Nord) avait acheté une boîte de 24 cigares très rares et très chers et les a ensuite assurés contre le feu entre autres. Dans le mois qui suivit, ayant consommé son entière réserve de cigares et n'ayant pas encore effectué le premier paiement de sa police d'assurance, l'avocat envoya une réclamation à sa compagnie d'assurance. Dans sa réclamation, l'avocat indiqua que les cigares avaient été perdus "dans une série de petits incendies". La compagnie d'assurance refusa de payer en citant la raison évidente : que l'homme avait consommé les cigares de façon normale. L'avocat intenta une poursuite... ET LA GAGNA !

En délivrant son verdict le juge fut d'accord avec la compagnie d'assurance que la réclamation était de nature tout à fait frivole. Le juge indiqua cependant que l'avocat détenait une police de la compagnie qui garantissait que les cigares étaient assurés et que ces derniers étaient absolument protégés contre le feu sans définir ce qui constituait un incendie "acceptable". Le juge déclara donc la compagnie dans l'obligation de rembourser l'avocat. Au lieu d'avoir à endurer une procédure d'appel longue et coûteuse, la compagnie d'assurance accepta le jugement et paya donc 15.000 dollars à l'avocat pour la perte de ses précieux cigares due aux regrettables "incendies".

Maintenant pour la meilleure partie. Une fois que l'avocat eût encaissé le chèque, la compagnie d'assurance le fit arrêter pour 24 chefs d'accusation d'INCENDIES CRIMINELS !!! Avec sa propre réclamation d'assurance ainsi que son témoignage du procès utilisé contre lui, l'avocat fut accusé d'avoir volontairement incendié une propriété assurée afin de toucher le montant de l'assurance. Il fut condamné à 24 mois de prison ainsi qu'à une amende de 24.000 dollars. Ceci est une histoire vraie qui mérita la première place aux derniers Criminal Lawyers Award Contest."

Voilà une histoire qui traduit la folie du système judiciaire américain et je m'apprêtais à en faire un "Blame America" en faisant un écho à l’une de mes précédentes news sur les class actions à l'américaine, la justice punitive et les risques de dérives que cela entraîne. Mais, bien évidemment, au préalable, je prends soin de vérifier ce que sont les criminal lawyers award contest et là, oh surprise, je découvre que cette histoire est une légende urbaine datant des années 60, reprise sur le net depuis fin 1990. Le site Urban Legends vous en donnera tous les détails. Quelles conclusions tirer de cette histoire :

- Qu'il faut toujours vérifier ses sources. Mais ça, ça coule de...euh, ben, oui, de source, et puis c'est pas sourcier non plus. 

- Que le phénomène des légendes urbaines est fascinant. Une histoire remontant aux années 60 qui continue de circuler comme un virus infecte un corps social, ça mériterait une étude à part entière. Notamment, j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi les légendes urbaines existent. A quel mécanisme sociologique et psychologique répondent-elles ? Si c'est pour faire peur à aux truies, alors j'ai envie de dire, cochon qui s'en dédit. 

- Mais, surtout, j'en tire une grande conclusion juridique. Les légendes urbaines dans le monde de la justice, tendent manifestement à démontrer que le système est fou ; ou, du moins, qu'il dérive parfois gravement. Il donne le sentiment que nous vivons dans un monde où tout est possible, le meilleur comme le pire. C'est une version simpliste et populaire du Procès de Kafka. Suivez-moi bien dans le raisonnement : qu’est-ce que cela veut dire ? Eh bien je pense que cela veut dire qu'en réalité, le système judiciaire américain n'est pas si fou que ça. Qu'il n'est pas si propice aux dérapages que ce qu'on imagine. Sinon, pourquoi diable inventer des légendes urbaines ? Si le système dérapait comme cela tout seul, il suffirait d'informer le public des vraies décisions.

Attention, je ne dis pas que le système est parfait, loin de là. Mais je dis que, manifestement, quelque chose d'aussi foufou que cette histoire de type aux cigares qui se retrouve avec 24 mois de prison pour 24 incendies criminels, ne peut pas exister dans le système.

Et c'est tant mieux.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## chtiungdor

Ceci est une conspiration paradigmatique essayant de faire croire que le système juridico-sociétal est d'une exemplarité exemplaire.

----------


## Darkath

Mais qui nous dit que le fait que ce soit une légende urbaine des années 60, n'est pas, lui même, une légende urbaine ?

----------


## chtiungdor

Grand Maître B nous fera un message sur le serpent qui se mord la queue, les propos et autres cercles auto-référentiels, l' (impossible ?) autolimitation du pouvoir souverain, et sur la création divine de la pierre si lourde que Dieu lui-même ne pouvait la soulever.

----------


## nonothing

Au temps jadis, j'avais lu un petit comic strip sur cette histoire, il me semble que c'était Donald Duck qui assurait des bûches contre le feu... Bref, good luck Mister Gorsky!

----------


## M0zArT

Les légendes urbaines c'est comme les bonnes blagues, c'est éternel  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Un excellent site du genre démystification de légendes urbaines est www.snopes.com. Ça se lit sans faim (fin) comme un tvtropes.

----------


## George Sable

GMB, un de tes excellents confrères a d'ailleurs remarquablement bien développé ce que tu abordes dans ta conclusion, dans ce billet ci : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2004...ns-ces-ricains

----------


## Flipmode

Comme le disait batman ... ou c'est dans BEN10 ? enfin bref les légendes naissent d'histoires vraies non ?

----------


## Montigny

Y a pas de fumée sans feu comme on dit....mais bon , c'est quand même une histoire tellement plausible que sa pourrait se révéler vrai , car les ricains sont très procéduriés , et perso , ça ne m'étonnerait pas plus que sa.... (quand on voit les sommes demandées pour du DL "illégal" de musique , la peine cité dans l'article reste viable)

----------


## Yank31

Je sais pas. Je suis pas complétement d'accord avec ta conclusion. Ce n'est pas parcequ'une histoire abracadabrante se révèle fausse que le système s'en trouve rétablit au rang de normal.

Et le fait qu'existe de telles histoires tient à mon avis plus à l'humour et l'imagination de certains, qu'au besoin de pallier les lacunes d'un système judiciaire trop monotone.

Enfin bref, je pense notamment au système de représentation en matière pénale : c'est quand même dingue à quel point le sort d'un individu dépend de l'implication de son représentant - avocat. Et c'est dingue à quelle point la communication peut être mauvaise/difficile entre un petit délinquant issu de quartier défavorisé et un avocat commis d'office, a priori issu d'un milieu bourgeois.

Rajoutons par dessus la position singulière des magistrats du parquet, également avocats généraux. 

Et je trouve qu'on a ici une illustration - certes moins juteuse que celle des cigares - mais beaucoup plus sombre, et réelle, du caractère "foufou" du système judiciaire. Bon, du système français, pour le coup.

Je ne crache pas dans la soupe, et suis désolé pour ce post pas très marrant.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

> GMB, un de tes excellents confrères a d'ailleurs remarquablement bien développé ce que tu abordes dans ta conclusion, dans ce billet ci : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2004...ns-ces-ricains


Sympa le lien, lecture très intéressante, ça m'a bien démystifié pour cette histoire de (John) café.

Sinon pour ce qui est des tribunaux français, j'ai eu à faire à plusieurs reprises à un juge et j'ai un peu eu l'impression d'être au tirage du loto à chaque fois, j'ai eu des peines disproportionnées pour des "petites conneries" et quasiment rien pour une situation ou je me voyait déjà en zonzon (tant mieux pour ce cas là hein, mais bon quand même c'est chelou). D'autant plus que pour cette dernière affaire, je m'étais fait arrêté en même temps qu'une meuf qui elle avait quasiment rien fait dans l'affaire et on a eu exactement la même peine. Après elle avait pas pris la peine de prendre un avocat ...  judges gonna judge

----------

